# Doe with clear foamy rectal discharge



## MelMitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a yearling doe that just started having perfectly clear, foamy discharge from her rectum. It looks exactly like spit coming out. She was switched (with all the other girls) to a new larger pen today. She and the others were in with the boys for a couple of hours while we shuffled things around. The buckling tried to mate with all of them, but they all quickly put him in check and that was the end of it. She's eating and drinking well, not lethargic, and no other obvious symptoms. It is pretty hot here today, 95 and moderately humid. She has plenty of shade and cool water.  I've only had her about two weeks, but she has been healthy since I picked her and her sister up. The woman I got her from had dewormed her recently. Could it be from stress from all the shuffling? The heat? The buckling? Please help!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 4, 2011)

Semen


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Semen


Yep, most likely the little buckling was missing the mark


----------



## MelMitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

Really?? The girls wanted absolutely nothing to do with him. I must have missed the love connection, even though I thought I was keeping a close eye on them. I hope I'm more observant when my son becomes a teenager. Now I feel like a dingus for even posting this. Thanks a bunch for helping out a newbie, guys.


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh it can happen VERY FAST.  One of our bucks is named Speedy...he's earned his name in more ways than one


----------



## MelMitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

Yuck....boys are gross!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 4, 2011)

MelMitchell said:
			
		

> Yuck....boys are gross!


 Amen to that!  And there are no stupid questions - except the ones that were never asked


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

MelMitchell said:
			
		

> Yuck....boys are gross!


I'll agree but you gotta drag it outta me since I LOVE my goat boys  

All that peeing on themselves and especially their faces   _Remind me not to give the boys a kiss during rut_


----------



## MelMitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, Kate. Now I feel a little less like a dingus. 

And Emily, I'll try to remember no smooching during rut. This being my first year, I have yet to experience all the glory that is rut. Although from what I've read, I'm sure I'll have no problem abstaining from kissing him.


----------

